

Faster deep learning with GPUs and Theano - gk1
http://blog.dominodatalab.com/gpu-computing-and-deep-learning/

======
mabbo
Using GPUs for deep learning is like, step 1. This is really well known, and
has been since the first big papers on the topic.

Hinton's "ImageNet Classification with Deep Convolutional Neural Networks" has
the word "GPU" in it 34 times.

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~fritz/absps/imagenet.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~fritz/absps/imagenet.pdf)

~~~
animefan
The point of this article is to describe exactly how to do this using a
specific Python library. It's not fundamental research but it's very useful
for people who want to do this sort of thing in practice without reinventing
all the software libraries from scratch.

~~~
onnoonno
This one is very helpful, too: [http://danielnouri.org/notes/2014/12/17/using-
convolutional-...](http://danielnouri.org/notes/2014/12/17/using-
convolutional-neural-nets-to-detect-facial-keypoints-tutorial/)

------
betelgeusem
If you're going for speed, here's some benchmarks of different libraries on
ImageNet and convolutional layers: [https://github.com/soumith/convnet-
benchmarks](https://github.com/soumith/convnet-benchmarks)

